# Nov 28th....Big Stripers on the OBX



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

There is plenty of stripers around right now on the OBX,but there isn't enough bait.One must really work hard to find GOOD menhayden at the present moment.The fresh menhayden has out done the live eels all week.I saw 3 stripers that were 35lbs a piece all come out of the same hole yesterday in a 25 minute period.Some of my buds blistered 5-6 stripers a piece on Friday's out going tide ...in 1 hour.A couple of guys went after speckled trout in the Rodanthe surf yesterday during a 20mph east wind..and they murdered them.I guess it's time to go fishing ,because the fish are just waiting to be caught.Find good bait and look for wide sloughs,out sucks,or a big hole...because everyone of these areas me or the boys have hit...have produced fish...You must have patience they may not hit right away,but the fish are there.


----------



## ramp38 (Dec 16, 2002)

Fish Militia,

What area were you fishing? We fished every tide form Wednesday to Saturday using eels and old menhaden south of ramp 27 down between 1/2 and 1.5 miles. Lots of small sharks and some big bitters however no real fish.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

You were to far south..Got to be in the Salvo area north to Coquina beach .. that is the best target area ..I know the fish are here i've been taking pics for my web sight..I've seen at least 35-45 fish in the last 72 hours between 12 or 14 guys.. that doesn't include what they had to throw back because of bag limits.Pea Island has been very kind,but you have to do your scouting to find the overwhelming amount of holes that can be fished.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*bunker*

Have you seen any caught on eels yet?


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

I've only seen a few stripers taken on eels so far..menhayden has been the way to go.I think bait won't be neccesary much longer..the fish will be hitting lures in the next 10 days..well..thats my prediction anyway


----------



## ramp38 (Dec 16, 2002)

Thanks for the update.

See you on the beach.

Eric


----------



## tlustyp (Aug 18, 2004)

*bait-n-stripers*

I was able to catch a sea mullet on some squid and used it to get a nice 39" striper in Avon. Got alot of puppy drum on squid too. Got all on a bar in between two big holes. The holes were producing a large number of sharks.


----------



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

hey gang... I just moved to va beach a few months ago, and would love to give the outer banks a try... I do not have 4wheel drive... where would my best bet for stripers be? i am not looking for any honey holes... just some general areas that have access for those without the ability to drive on the beach.

Thank You


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Pea Island ...Travel light ..only what you need to fish..it'll make the walk over the dunes easier.There is plenty of fish to be caught within the first 5 miles south of Oregon Inlet bridge,but you better hope you can find your bait in VA beach.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

thanxs brother....got the bait...now need the time,be out there @ Wilber's...you gonna join the party?Thanxs fer the info...looks like dejavu,all over again


----------



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

are there any places to park? lots or just pull offs? free/paid?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Shoebag22 said:


> are there any places to park? lots or just pull offs? free/paid?


 There are several pulloffs,and I think there are two or three areas that are hardtop and you can park. Free,not a dime..


----------



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

excellent... need to chuck 8 and bait?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Depending on current..*

You may get by with 6 or even 4 if current ain't bad,but I'd bring a few 8's maybe even a couple of 10's to be on the safe side..


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

The sloughs are now getting wider on Pea Island and there is alot of water running through them.Definitely bring some 8's..the slightest wind out of any northerly direction will have the current running hard.


----------

